
50 Worst U.S. Cities to Live In - spking
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/economy/2018/06/13/50-worst-cities-to-live-in/35909271/
======
thewordpainter
this feels like such a clickbait piece. hope usa today pleases their
advertisers.

speaking for where i was born & raised, there is little semblance of crime in
the great majority of atlanta. if anything, it feels like it's all coming from
a particular lower income county or two.

------
4e1a
Woohoo! Where I live is ranked #8!

